# 1994 S4?



## Intalex (Mar 1, 2002)

I've been car shopping for the past month and a half, and I've been pretty set on a E36 325i, but every manual I find for sale gets sold before I can check it out. I was also looking for manual A4 quattros, but they're all sold too.
Anyways, I was was just browsing some local auto-trader website for older audis out of curiosity, and I noticed three old S4s for sale. One 1993 and one 1994. They look to be in great condition, but I've been having a really hard time finding any kind of specifications on them. What I did manage to find was that they had 20v 5-cyl turbos, and one site said they had 227 hp. But, the ad for the 1993 S4 specifies it has 275.
Either way, does anybody have any links/information/experience with these specific years?
Not the exact car, but a nice example :


----------



## AKSubie (Mar 10, 2003)

*Re: 1994 S4? (Intalex)*

Don't know if you have tried it yet, but a decent site is http://www.s-cars.org they even have "buyers guides" which point you to things that might have been a problem area and to check before making the purchase.


----------



## Intalex (Mar 1, 2002)

*Re: 1994 S4? (Intalex)*

I seem to have found a website loaded with information, so I suppose now I'm only wondering if anyone has any experience with them. Compared to a 325i, which would you guys think is more reliable? I'm a bit worried about purchasing ~10 year old audi/bmw because I hear if something breaks, it usually costs a bundle.
I'm leaning towards the bmw so far because I've read great things about the reliability, and I admittedly know very little about audis. A 275 hp (modded I assume) AWD Audi for $10500 CDN ($7,140 USD) looks very tempting.


----------



## Intalex (Mar 1, 2002)

*Re: 1994 S4? (AKSubie)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Don't know if you have tried it yet, but a decent site is http://www.s-cars.org they even have "buyers guides" which point you to things that might have been a problem area and to check before making the purchase. [HR][/HR]​Yea, that's the exact page I found two minutes after hitting 'post'. Lots of good info there. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Orjan (May 28, 1999)

*Re: 1994 S4? (Intalex)*

Post this in the "General Audi discussion", and you'll probably get more response...
That said, a well kept UrS4 is almost bullet proof http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Edit: Have you seen www.UrS4.com ?


[Modified by Orjan, 8:45 AM 4-3-2003]


----------



## MylesPH1 (Aug 6, 2000)

*Re: 1994 S4? (Orjan)*

Great cars... IF they have detailed service histories. Very fequent oil changes are a must, or the turbo tends to fry, and some issues with electrical stuff should be looked into (climate control panels sometimes die). But the motor, tranny, and drivetrain are, as others have said, super strong - a very cool car.


----------



## STL Silver Bullit (Jun 29, 2002)

*Re: 1994 S4? (MylesPH1)*

I know of at least two people in the General Audi Forum who own one. Also a lot of people there are familiar with the engine and drivetrain, as far as wear and tear and replacement are concerned.
Good luck, those are really cool looking cars. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## MFZERO (Mar 13, 2002)

*Re: 1994 S4? (STL Silver Bullit)*

93 S4
94 S4


----------



## SuperGroove (Aug 20, 2000)

*Re: 1994 S4? (Intalex)*

not to be rude, but have you done a search in this particular forum?
I don't remember how many times I've given advice to people about the Ur. Great car, and I love mine. I'd only consider giving it up for a E34 BMW M5.
BTW, it has 227HP/258lb/t. Oil change intervals are just like any other car. Electricals will not irk you. The only problemI know of is dash lights going out(seat heaters).
As far as everything else, get the timing belt service done, and you're golden. Ther eare some Ur cars out there with 200K on original trannies and clutch. Very reliable, and very fast for a car it's size.
The Ur has a large aftermarket as well. ONce you buy one, you're in the Ur club and are entitled to all the benefits.
You've any more questions shoot me an IM. No one ever has though...meh


----------



## MylesPH1 (Aug 6, 2000)

*Re: 1994 S4? (SuperGroove)*

quote:[HR][/HR]BTW, it has 227HP/258lb/t. Oil change intervals are just like any other car. Electricals will not irk you. The only problemI know of is dash lights going out(seat heaters).
You've any more questions shoot me an IM. No one ever has though...meh[HR][/HR]​ The frequency of the Oil change intervals are not the issue. The issue is whether the owner followed the intervals, which are critical for an older turbo performance car. As for electricals, I speak from experience, having helped my friend through a '92, '93, and '94 S4 (his family are huge Porsche / Audi freaks ), and all three had issues with the climate control panel. I won;t get into the frozen rear calipers, leaky hoses from underhood heat, etc.
They are great cars, but there are some things to look out for, undoubtedly...


----------



## SuperGroove (Aug 20, 2000)

*Re: 1994 S4? (MylesPH1)*

quote:[HR][/HR]BTW, it has 227HP/258lb/t. Oil change intervals are just like any other car. Electricals will not irk you. The only problemI know of is dash lights going out(seat heaters).
You've any more questions shoot me an IM. No one ever has though...meh
The frequency of the Oil change intervals are not the issue. The issue is whether the owner followed the intervals, which are critical for an older turbo performance car. As for electricals, I speak from experience, having helped my friend through a '92, '93, and '94 S4 (his family are huge Porsche / Audi freaks ), and all three had issues with the climate control panel. I won;t get into the frozen rear calipers, leaky hoses from underhood heat, etc.
They are great cars, but there are some things to look out for, undoubtedly...[HR][/HR]​Of course, but not because it's unreliable. It's ten years old, what do people expect? Things are going to fail on any car, and from you've mentioned, i'v enot had a problem witht he climate control panel, or frozen rear calipers. they isolated cases, and they're only of concern because the S-car was produced in relatively small numbers. 1 bad s-car askin to 1000 bad A4s.
What most people will eitehr say about the UrS4, is that it has finicky electricals or that it's just plain unreliable. However, when you own one, you realize that for 10 years old, it's a damn reliable car with a sweet engine.
Hell, it's been my daily driver since July. The car's motor is bulletproof(i've got to change the timing belt though







). Because of this, I guess it's fair to say that the electircs are the downfall of this car, even thogh I think they're not that bad. The dubious unreliable designation happens when you have a good car with almost no faults. Being that the electrics are old and fail before the engien fails...they fall into the category of old finicky Audis solely because of unfair judgement.
Whatever, I'd rather have a running car, than a car with useless amenities. Climate control? Bah! Just give me the knobbies! The S-car has spoiled me pretty badly


----------



## MylesPH1 (Aug 6, 2000)

*Re: 1994 S4? (SuperGroove)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Of course, but not because it's unreliable. It's ten years old, what do people expect? Things are going to fail on any car, and from you've mentioned, i'v enot had a problem witht he climate control panel, or frozen rear calipers. they isolated cases, and they're only of concern because the S-car was produced in relatively small numbers. 1 bad s-car askin to 1000 bad A4s.[HR][/HR]​ I don't want to have an argument with a guy who likes the same car that I do, so I'll just limit my comments to some mistaken assumptions. Number one being, find a place where anyone said "unreliable" in this thread when discussing this car. No one said they are. There are just things that should be checked out before purchase since, as we both agree, it's ten year old car. 
I don't really believe you'd have a problem with someone telling a prospective owner what to look out for, based on their experience with them. No one is saying not to buy it, just to be sure that the one they DO buy is a good EXAMPLE. It's not a knock on S4's in general, which you seem very sensitive about. To calm down, go outside, and look at your car, that should do the trick


----------



## SuperGroove (Aug 20, 2000)

*Re: 1994 S4? (MylesPH1)*

Myles,
typically my panties get in a bunch when people who don't own UrS4s dispense advice.
But my panties weren't in a bunch...I was just bored and had a lot of inane things to type...
then i went outside, and shot the ball while I looked at the Ass of the Ur








btw, i'm not trying to be rude







but I come off as rude


[Modified by SuperGroove, 9:16 PM 4-6-2003]


----------



## fitch (Aug 9, 2002)

*Re: 1994 S4? (Intalex)*

http://www.audiworld.com/model/historical.html


----------



## Bboble (Mar 19, 2002)

*Re: 1994 S4? (Intalex)*

I just bought a 92... It is in excellent condition, and drives great!!!
http://www.urs4.com/


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: 1994 S4? (Bboble)*

I own a '94.
It's a truly wonderful car.
The dash lights go out after a few years, and I had to get my tranny replaced becuase the pinion bearing was on the way out.
This was a good excuse to get a 6 speed installed.
There isn't usually tranny probs. on the 94+ models, but I was one of the lucky few.
Maintence can be expensive at times, (timing belt/water pump)







but she's worth it.
The sound system (bose) is great, but the trunk mount CD player royally sucks.
The build quality of this car is amazing, and even when stock it's quick.
With mods, it's REAL fast. There are a few with 500BHP around.








It is a classic car.
But what do you expect for a $50,000.00 car new.
I would highly reccomend reading up as much as you can on the s-car list.


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: 1994 S4? (Sepp)*

Ahhh yes, let's not forget about the frozen rear calipers, and the leaky x plug o-ring on the power steering pump (10 bucks, and 5 minuets to fix)
There shouldn't be any rust on these cars as they are galvenized.







If there is rust, incorrect body repair is to be suspected


----------



## 4RCD3S4 (Feb 28, 2003)

*Re: 1994 S4? (Sepp)*

I have a 1993 S4 that's been stone-cold reliable since november. The only things I had to fix were the issues that the car had when I bought it. I replaced the heater flap motor, the MFTS(sensor for temp. gauge) and fixed a couple of paint issues. So far my only modification is a new suspension, and it transforms the car. My only advice is MAKE SURE the timing belt service has been done. If it hasnt been done, you better negotiate the price down because its a $1000 job if you're not a DIY mechanic. I did my timing belt/water pump/crank seal/serpentine belt maintenance last sunday and it took several hours, and that's at my buddy's shop with air tools and a lift. Not an easy job, the whole front end must come apart. Other than that, I just change the oil and enjoy driving it








Here's a pic:


----------



## VWVan (Feb 17, 2000)

*Re: 1994 S4? (4RCD3S4)*

Nice car! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------

